# heating for leopard geckos



## leewdrff (Feb 17, 2008)

hi there im new to owning reptiles, just purchased a leopard gecko and was wondering 
this morning the temp in the viv was 23 c at the warm end and about 18 c at the cool end(air temp) just wondered if this was too cold. i have a heat mat and a 25 watt red light on all day. on an evening it gets upto around 30 c when the heatings on in the house. is this acceptable?


----------



## roxanne86 (Feb 23, 2008)

the matt is going to be a lot warmer then the air temp so the gecko can lie on it and it heats up, 30c can be getting a liitle to warm if you havnt got a cool spot to go to in the viv, do u have the bulb on a stat cuz u u do that stops the tank from over heating. i would get rid of the heat matt and put a stat on the bulb with a night bulb in so u can lave it on.


----------



## garry26 (Jun 21, 2009)

hi 23 or 24c at the the hot end in the day is gd and a cool end of 16 to 18c is fine but at night u need to let the temp come down a bit to around 20c at hot end to make more like th wild 


happy keeping 

Garry


----------

